# Arizona State certification



## SR17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quick question here. I passed my National last week and I was wondering since I passed that do I get my state cert automatically, or is it something I need to go and apply for?

For the emts that have gone through this, how did you get your state?

I have a good job opportunity on the table and they require my state. I called the NRT and they said they are sending me a packet, does anyone know whats in that packet?

I am in AZ if that helps.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.azdhs.gov/bems/faq1.htm


----------



## SR17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the site man, however it doesn't really explain much of anything....


----------



## MMiz (Aug 19, 2010)

What did your instructor say when you asked?

When I searched for "Arizona EMT Application" I found:

http://www.azdhs.gov/bems/forms.htm

Which includes an Application for Initial EMT Certification.

This site also explains the process.

Good luck!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2010)

SR17 said:


> Quick question here. I passed my National last week and I was wondering since I passed that do I get my state cert automatically, or is it something I need to go and apply for?


" How do I gain certification in Arizona as an EMT-B, EMT-I, or EMT-P?

EMT certification is available for EMT-Basics, EMT-Intermediates (99), and EMT-Paramedics. *To apply for two-year initial EMT certification in Arizona, you must have current registration from the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) and must have successfully completed a Department-approved training course.*"

It looks like it very much answered your question. It's something that you apply for and requires a NREMT certification and completion of an Arizona approved EMT course.


----------



## fit4duty (Aug 19, 2010)

If you live in AZ go to the BEMS office nearest you (Phoenix for me) with your Registry card and certificate of completion from your course AND a completed application that you can download or get at the office, and they will cut your state card right then and there. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 19, 2010)

fit4duty said:


> If you live in AZ go to the BEMS office nearest you (Phoenix for me) with your Registry card and certificate of completion from your course AND a completed application that you can download or get at the office, and they will cut your state card right then and there. Good luck and have fun.



Nice, thanks Fit. Where abouts in AZ are you, if you dont mind me asking.

I will have my NRT card tomorrow in the mail, will head out to get the state.

Do you know where I could find that app for the state?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 19, 2010)

SR17 said:


> Do you know where I could find that app for the state?



Seriously???

Did you even click on the state link someone gave you???

I clicked on it and the answer appeared within a second, about 10 lines down.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 19, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Seriously???
> 
> Did you even click on the state link someone gave you???
> 
> I clicked on it and the answer appeared within a second, about 10 lines down.



No I did, I couldnt find the certifications because my page wouldnt load the whole thing.


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 22, 2010)

well your in luck. i happen to hold an Arizona cert. After I passed my national registry i had to take proof of that into the school I took my emt class and and obtain the course completion cert. I took that, my national registry card, along with my drivers license and social to the ems office in Phoenix. Gave them everything, hung out for about 10 mins, and walked out with my state card in hand. If you dont live in phoenix call   (602) 364-3150 and ask them.


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 22, 2010)

and a quick side not. Arizona doesnt have its own testing system. They rely on the national registry for their certifications.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just thinking about getting the info for Arizona, I live in California for now but spend most of the summer at our house in Parker.. 

Thanks for the link!


----------

